# nose bleeds, possible tumor



## ericwild (Jan 24, 2008)

my 11 year german shepherd has been having severe nose bleeds, they seem to be getting better with antibiotics, but the vet is 95% certain after the x rays were taken that it is a tumor, she 
recomends a mri scan, but i can not afford to have this, could she be right, 
and what other options can i take, i am also worried about his age, if he will survive such a big surgery. im not sure where to turn. i dont have any insurance to cover any costs, has anyone else been in this situation? please help


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

My friends Aussie shepherd had a tumor, which made his nose bleed, it also made him sneeze and bang his nose on the floor, he was 12, the vet said he was too old to operate on, and gave him tablets to control the bleeding, it didn't stop them all together but helped control them. When it got all too much and he went down hill fast he was pts. Sorry this is so negative, hope someone has a more positive story for you.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry to hear your trouble 
but its proberly going to be a big op for a dog his age and can they get it all out? if not will prob grow back again. 
you got to think of him and do you want to put him though it, like jenny said there is tablets that can help and wouldnt it be nice if he could live in sorter peace and enjoy whats left.
its hard i know been though problems with my old boy and let him live in peace and enjoyed what life he had left.


----------



## roy38 (Jan 25, 2008)

This is sad but unfortunatly i lost a dog this way sorry


----------



## eshookry (Feb 8, 2008)

My dog is currently experiencing the same thing (ie. nose bleeds). It was first diagnosed as a nacterial infection behind the nasal passage. It has grown and the right side of the top of his head has now collapsed. It does not look good and the vet is now advising that it might be a tumor. He is under a lot of medication however it will never cure him.
I am sorry my posting is not that great either but the symptoms are important to look out for.


----------



## LivvysMum (Aug 11, 2008)

I also have a GSD, she is 12 yrs old. 3 yrs ago she had a mast cell tumour in her nose and I was lucky enough to be insured so I put her through chemo and radiotherapy.
I'm sorry but the truth, from my experience, is I would never have put Livvy through it if I had have known the side effects of her wetting herself, being unable to lift herself up for days and what has now been a 3 year ongoing unsucessful battle to try cure what the vets said is a cronic nose infection which, due to the treatment, she is unable to fight off completely.
I was told 2 weeks ago that it is likely the tumour is back and she is now having frequent nose bleeds.
Saying that, I am not going to put her through chemo or radiotherapy again, I refuse to put her through all the stress again. She is currently a happy dog who is my ray of sunshine and whilst she is not in any pain I will maintain her as best I can so that she has a happy life, no matter how long or short that life may be.
I'm sorry I am not the bearer of good news. I wish you and your dog all the best.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

i lost my 11 year old collie this way and he was pts. i am sure you will make the right decision and i am thinking of you both, hugs and kisses!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

My 2 year old lab had a tumor on her splene..
I know its different cause she's younger but ALWAYS have insurance  cost us over £700 to get removed and after treatment

I know its a cat but my cat has a tumor and she's 16.. she cant have it removed but she has medicine for arthretas to stop it from growing..no one knows how it does it but it does!!

may not be the same for dogs though?


----------

